# Normale Festplatten an eSATA Anschluss?



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin, weiß jemand, ob man an einen eSATA Anschluss auch ein normales SATA Laufwerk anschließen kann?


----------



## riedochs (20. Dezember 2008)

Mit entsprechendem Adapter ja.


----------



## HTS (20. Dezember 2008)

Sowas gibts z.B. bei Reichelt: AK SATA 0702 interne Anschlusskabel - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert
Und die Stromversorgung muss natürlich auch noch nach aussen gelegt werden.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2008)

ja geht, so ein adapter lag sogar bei meinem P5Q deluxe bei


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2008)

sata lw kannst du auch an den normalen Anschluß hängen. brauchst halt nur zwei Kabel ein langes Stromkabel und SATA kabel...mit esata gibt es häufiger mal Probleme..ich mache es lieber so..zwar gibt es dann kein Plug and Play aber unter Systemsteuerung kann man ja nach neuer Hardware suchen lassen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2008)

@riedochs: hab noch keinen entsprechenden Adapter finden können 
@HTS & D!... & RuneDRS :
Gegenrichtung  
Ich brauch&will kein eSATA (und wenns doch sein müsste, hätte ich noch ne PCI Karte), aber eines der für eine Neuanschaffung in Frage kommenden Mainboards hat nur 4 interne SATA Anschlüsse und führt die anderen beiden direkt nach draußen. Mit 2 Festplatten und 2 optischen Laufwerken als Ausgangspunkt sehen die Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten da eher schlecht aus und ich müsste ggf. auf die eSATA Anschlüsse am Backpanel zurückgreifen (können), wenn ich weitere interne Festplatten anschließen will.


----------



## HTS (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann ist der von mir verlinkte Artikel doch genau der gesuchte "Adapter": Am Backpanel ist eSATA, das Kabel wird dann nach innen geführt und an die SATA-Platte angeschlossen.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @riedochs: hab noch keinen entsprechenden Adapter finden können
> @HTS & D!... & RuneDRS :
> Gegenrichtung
> Ich brauch&will kein eSATA (und wenns doch sein müsste, hätte ich noch ne PCI Karte), aber eines der für eine Neuanschaffung in Frage kommenden Mainboards hat nur 4 interne SATA Anschlüsse und führt die anderen beiden direkt nach draußen. Mit 2 Festplatten und 2 optischen Laufwerken als Ausgangspunkt sehen die Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten da eher schlecht aus und ich müsste ggf. auf die eSATA Anschlüsse am Backpanel zurückgreifen (können), wenn ich weitere interne Festplatten anschließen will.




die Adapter von denen wir reden sind auf der einen Seite eSATA und auf der anderen SATA, wie rum du die benutzt, ist doch egal, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2008)

Das weiß ich eben nicht 
eSATA ist eine Erweiterung von SATA, nutzt z.B. höhere Spannungen.
D.h. ein eSATA Gerät dürfte sich mit so einem Kabel an einem internen SATA Steckplatz betreiben lassen (so interpretiere ich auch die Beschreibung), schlimmstenfalls ist die Verbindung aufgrund der Kabellänge nicht so toll.
Aber ich will halt wissen, ob ein SATA Gerät am eSATA Steckplätz nicht sogar schlimmstenfalls Schaden nehmen kann.


----------



## HTS (21. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn wirklich ein Risiko dabei bestehen würde, wenn man ein SATA-Laufwerk am eSATA-Anschluss betreibt, dann würde ich erwarten, dass bei einem SATA-2-eSATA-Kabel ein entsprechender Hinweis ("nur in 1 Richtung verwenden" oder so ähnlich) aufgeführt wäre.. das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Es steht bei Ausführung sogar "eSATA Stecker zu internem SATA Stecker", klingt doch nach genau der Richtung, die du suchst, oder nicht?

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## riedochs (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich nutze bei mir daheim die von Gigabyte mitgelieferte Slotblende die an die internen SATA Anschluesse angeschlossen wird. Bisher konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen. 

Schau mal hier: Amazon.de: adapter sata esata oder hier: http://www.com-tra.de/shop/de_de/produkte/lID_is_34555_and_S-ATA_Adapter.html


----------

